# Help get name back.



## postman (21 Mar 2015)

Shaun can i get my old name back.Postman is much nicer then Old Fart.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2015)

Old Fart sounds like a mid 70's aftershave.


----------



## young Ed (21 Mar 2015)

@Shaun that should call him over here  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Turbo Rider (21 Mar 2015)

Ev'rybody's talkin' 'bout
Bagism, Shagism, Dragism, Madism, Ragism, Tagism
This-ism, that-ism, ism ism ism
All we are saying is give his name back
All we are saying is give his name back

(C'mon)
Ev'rybody's talkin' 'bout
Minister, Sinister, Banisters and Canisters,
Bishops, Fishops, Rabbis, and Pop Eyes, Bye bye, Bye byes
All we are saying is give his name back
All we are saying is give his name back

(Let me tell you now)
Ev'rybody's talkin' 'bout
Revolution, Evolution, Masturbation, Flagellation, Regulation,
Integrations, mediations, United Nations, congratulations
All we are saying is give his name back
All we are saying is give his name back

Ev'rybody's talkin' 'bout
John and Yoko, Timmy Leary, Rosemary,
Tommy Smothers, Bobby Dylan, Tommy Cooper,
Derek Taylor, Norman Mailer, Alan Ginsberg, Hare Krishna
Hare Hare Krishna
All we are saying is give his name back
All we are saying is give his name back


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2015)

Why can't you just log in as 'Postman' and forget this new incarnation?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2015)

Old Fart said:


> Shaun can i get my old name back.Postman is much nicer then Old Fart.


Hello Postie. Was wondering where you had got to. Welcome back


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2015)

postman said:


> Shaun can i get my old name back.Postman is much nicer then Old Fart.



Yes.


----------



## young Ed (23 Mar 2015)

Shaun said:


> Yes.


he has arrived, waved his wand and said a spell and all is restored  
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Why can't you just log in as 'Postman' and forget this new incarnation?


Log in details removed when made a guest account!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Log in details removed when made a guest account!


Ah ... I don't remember what the problem was, but postman is back, which is what counts.


----------

